# Problemme mit oracle



## sahra (28. Nov 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich versuche schon seit stunden fehler zu finden, aber komme ich nicht weiter. kann vieleicht jemand mein code anschauen?


```
CREATE TABLE sall(
	name			VARCHAR2(5) NOT NULL,
	leinwandgoesse	NUMBER(2),
	CONSTRAINT sall_pk PRIMARY KEY(name)

);

CREATE TABLE platz(
	reihe NUMBER(2),
	platz NUMBER(2),
	name_kino VARCHAR2(5) NOT NULL,
	CONSTRAINT platz_pk PRIMARY KEY(name,reihe,platz),
	CONSTRAINT platz_fk_name FOREIGN KEY(name_kino) REFERENCES sall ON DELETE CASCADE

);


CREATE TABLE film(
	titel				VARCHAR2(30) NOT NULL,
	zulassungsalter		NUMBER(2),
	erscheinungsjahr	DATE,
	name_sall 			VARCHAR2(5) NOT NULL,
	CONSTRAINT film_pk_titel PRIMARY KEY(titel),
	CONSTRAINT film_fk_name  FOREIGN KEY(name_sall) REFERENCES sall ON DELETE CASCADE
	
);


CREATE TABLE ticket(
	ticketId 	VARCHAR2(3) NOT NULL,
	datum		DATE,
	titel_film		VARCHAR2(30) NOT NULL,
	preis		NUMBER(2),
	CONSTRAINT ticket_pk_ticketId	PRIMARY KEY(ticketId),
	CONSTRAINT ticket_fk_titel FOREIGN KEY(titel_film) REFERENCES film ON DELETE CASCADE

);


CREATE TABLE kauft(
	ticketId 	VARCHAR2(3) NOT NULL,
	kId 		VARCHAR2(4) NOT NULL,
	titel		VARCHAR2(30)NOT NULL,
	CONSTRAINT kauft PRIMARY KEY(ticketId,kId,titel),
	CONSTRAINT kauft_fk_ticketId	FOREIGN KEY(ticketId) REFERENCES ticket ON DELETE CASCADE,
	CONSTRAINT kauft_fk_kId	FOREIGN KEY(kId) REFERENCES kunde ON DELETE CASCADE,
	CONSTRAINT kauft_fk_titel	FOREIGN KEY(titel) REFERENCES film ON DELETE CASCADE


)


CREATE TABLE kassa(
	nummer VARCHAR2(2),
	CONSTRAINT kassa_pk PRIMARY KEY (nummer)

);

CREATE TABLE buchung(
	kId 	 VARCHAR2(4),
	ticketId VARCHAR2(3) NOT NULL,
	datum    DATE,
	CONSTRAINT buchung_pk PRIMARY KEY(kId,ticketId),
	CONSTRAINT buchung_fk FOREIGN KEY(kId) REFERENCES person ON DELETE CASCADE,
	CONSTRAINT buchung_fk FOREIGN KEY(ticketId) REFERENCES ticket ON DELETE CASCADE

);

CREATE TABLE person(
	szvNr NUMBER(4),
	vorname VARCHAR2(10) NOT NULL,
	nachname VARCHAR2(20)NOT NULL,
	CONSTRAINT person_pk  PRIMARY KEY(szvNr)

);

CREATE TABLE kunde(

	kId 	VARCHAR2(4),
	szvNr   NUMBER(4),
	geschlecht CHAR(1),
	CONSTRAINT kunde_pk  PRIMARY KEY(kId),
	CONSTRAINT kunde_fk_person FOREIGN KEY (szvNr) REFERENCES person ON DELETE CASCADE,
	CONSTRAINT kunde_geschlecht CHECK(geschlecht in('m','w'))


);

CREATE TABLE mitarbeiter (
   persNr      NUMBER(3),
   chef        INTEGER,
   szvnr       NUMBER(4),
   CONSTRAINT ma_pk PRIMARY KEY(persNr),
   CONSTRAINT ma_fk_person FOREIGN KEY (szvNr) REFERENCES person ON DELETE CASCADE,
   CONSTRAINT ma_fk_chef FOREIGN KEY (chef) REFERENCES mitarbeiter(persNr)
 );
 
 
 CREATE TABLE arbeitet(
 	nummer VARCHAR2(2) NOT NULL,
 	persNr      NUMBER(3),
 	
 	CONSTRAINT arbeitet_pk PRIMARY KEY(nummer, persNr),
 	CONSTRAINT arbeitet_fk_nummer FOREIGN KEY(nummer) REFERENCES kassa ON DELETE CASCADE,
 	CONSTRAINT arbeitet_fk_persNr FOREIGN KEY(persNr) REFERENCES mitarbeiter ON DELETE CASCADE
 	
 );
```

SQL> @kino
SP2-0042: unknown command ")" - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0042: unknown command ")" - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0042: unknown command ")" - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0042: unknown command ")" - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0042: unknown command ")" - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0042: unknown command ")" - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0042: unknown command ")" - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0042: unknown command ")" - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "kId        VARCH..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "szvNr   NU..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "geschlecht..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "CONSTRAINT..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0044: For a list of known commands enter HELP
and to leave enter EXIT.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "CONSTRAINT..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "CONSTRAINT..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0042: unknown command ")" - rest of line ignored.
CREATE TABLE mitarbeiter (
             *
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-00955: name is already used by an existing object


SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "CONSTRAINT..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "CONSTRAINT..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "CONSTRAINT..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0042: unknown command ")" - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0044: For a list of known commands enter HELP
and to leave enter EXIT.
SQL> 


ich wäre euch sehr dankbar
sahra


----------



## eRaaaa (28. Nov 2011)

ORA-00955: name is already being used by existing object tips

???:L


----------



## Michael... (28. Nov 2011)

```
CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE...
```
 könnte das Problem bereits existierender Tabellen lösen.


----------



## sahra (28. Nov 2011)

ich habe ganze ordner geköscht und neue ordner erstellt und dort diese code kopiert, aber ich bekomme trotzdem gleiche fehlermeldung. ich bin auf eine stelle gefrorren


----------



## Marcinek (28. Nov 2011)

Bei einem der Statements fehlt ein Semikolon.

create table kauft.

Dann versucht er das nächste stement auch mit dem zusammenauszuführen und das dann inkorrekt.


----------



## sahra (28. Nov 2011)

danke dass es dir aufgefallen ist. hast gute augen

habe verbesser, aber hilft mir trotzdem nicht


----------



## Deros (28. Nov 2011)

sahra hat gesagt.:


> ich habe ganze ordner geköscht und neue ordner erstellt und dort diese code kopiert, aber ich bekomme trotzdem gleiche fehlermeldung. ich bin auf eine stelle gefrorren



was für ordner hast du gelöscht?!? die Tabellen existieren schon in der db du musst sie dort wieder löschen oder wie schon gesagt anstellen von "create table" create or replace table" nutzen


----------



## sahra (28. Nov 2011)

ja aber wenn von anfang diese fehler geliefert wurde, wie konnte tabellen erstellt worden?
ist das möglich?


----------



## Deros (28. Nov 2011)

db selber installiert? guck doch einfach mal auf die db ob die tabellen vorhanden sind und/oder nutz halt wie vorgeschlagen "create or replace table" und sag ob dann noch immer der gleiche Fehler kommt.


----------



## sahra (28. Nov 2011)

also ich habe mal so geändert und hilft trotzdem nichts 

ich sitze schon über 5 stunden bei diese fehler

diese datenbank ist von der uni


```
CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE sall(
	name			VARCHAR2(5) NOT NULL,
	leinwandgoesse	NUMBER(2),
	CONSTRAINT sall_pk PRIMARY KEY(name));

CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE platz(
	reihe NUMBER(2),
	platz NUMBER(2),
	name_kino VARCHAR2(5) NOT NULL,
	CONSTRAINT platz_pk PRIMARY KEY(name_kino,reihe,platz),
	CONSTRAINT platz_fk_name FOREIGN KEY(name_kino) REFERENCES sall ON DELETE CASCADE);


CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE film(
	titel				VARCHAR2(30) NOT NULL,
	zulassungsalter		NUMBER(2),
	erscheinungsjahr	DATE,
	name_sall 			VARCHAR2(5) NOT NULL,
	CONSTRAINT film_pk_titel PRIMARY KEY(titel),
	CONSTRAINT film_fk_name  FOREIGN KEY(name_sall) REFERENCES sall ON DELETE CASCADE);


CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE ticket(
	ticketId 	VARCHAR2(3) NOT NULL,
	datum		DATE,
	titel_film		VARCHAR2(30) NOT NULL,
	preis		NUMBER(2),
	CONSTRAINT ticket_pk_ticketId	PRIMARY KEY(ticketId),
	CONSTRAINT ticket_fk_titel FOREIGN KEY(titel_film) REFERENCES film ON DELETE CASCADE);


CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE kauft(
	ticketId 	VARCHAR2(3) NOT NULL,
	kId 		VARCHAR2(4) NOT NULL,
	titel		VARCHAR2(30)NOT NULL,
	CONSTRAINT kauft PRIMARY KEY(ticketId,kId,titel),
	CONSTRAINT kauft_fk_ticketId	FOREIGN KEY(ticketId) REFERENCES ticket ON DELETE CASCADE,
	CONSTRAINT kauft_fk_kId	FOREIGN KEY(kId) REFERENCES kunde ON DELETE CASCADE,
	CONSTRAINT kauft_fk_titel	FOREIGN KEY(titel) REFERENCES film ON DELETE CASCADE);


CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE kassa(
	nummer VARCHAR2(2),
	CONSTRAINT kassa_pk PRIMARY KEY (nummer));

CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE buchung(
	kId 	 VARCHAR2(4),
	ticketId VARCHAR2(3) NOT NULL,
	datum    DATE,
	CONSTRAINT buchung_pk PRIMARY KEY(kId,ticketId),
	CONSTRAINT buchung_fk FOREIGN KEY(kId) REFERENCES person ON DELETE CASCADE,
	CONSTRAINT buchung_fk FOREIGN KEY(ticketId) REFERENCES ticket ON DELETE CASCADE);

CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE person(
	szvNr NUMBER(4),
	vorname VARCHAR2(10) NOT NULL,
	nachname VARCHAR2(20)NOT NULL,
	CONSTRAINT person_pk  PRIMARY KEY(szvNr));

CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE kunde(

	kId 	VARCHAR2(4),
	szvNr   NUMBER(4),
	geschlecht CHAR(1),
	CONSTRAINT kunde_pk  PRIMARY KEY(kId),
	CONSTRAINT kunde_fk_person FOREIGN KEY (szvNr) REFERENCES person ON DELETE CASCADE,
	CONSTRAINT kunde_geschlecht CHECK(geschlecht in('m','w')));

CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE mitarbeiter (
   persNr      NUMBER(3),
   chef        INTEGER,
   szvNr_person       NUMBER(4),
   CONSTRAINT ma_pk PRIMARY KEY(persNr),
   CONSTRAINT ma_fk_person FOREIGN KEY (szvNr_person) REFERENCES person ON DELETE CASCADE,
   CONSTRAINT ma_fk_chef FOREIGN KEY (chef) REFERENCES mitarbeiter(persNr));
 
 
 CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE arbeitet(
 	nummer VARCHAR2(2) NOT NULL,
 	persNr      NUMBER(3),
 	
 	CONSTRAINT arbeitet_pk PRIMARY KEY(nummer, persNr),
 	CONSTRAINT arbeitet_fk_nummer FOREIGN KEY(nummer) REFERENCES kassa ON DELETE CASCADE,
 	CONSTRAINT arbeitet_fk_persNr FOREIGN KEY(persNr) REFERENCES mitarbeiter ON DELETE CASCADE)
```


CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE sall(
                  *
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-00922: missing or invalid option


CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE platz(
                  *
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-00922: missing or invalid option


CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE film(
                  *
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-00922: missing or invalid option


CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE ticket(
                  *
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-00922: missing or invalid option


CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE kauft(
                  *
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-00922: missing or invalid option


CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE kassa(
                  *
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-00922: missing or invalid option


CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE buchung(
                  *
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-00922: missing or invalid option


CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE person(
                  *
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-00922: missing or invalid option


SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "kId        VARCH..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "szvNr   NU..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "geschlecht..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "CONSTRAINT..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0044: For a list of known commands enter HELP
and to leave enter EXIT.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "CONSTRAINT..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "CONSTRAINT..." - rest of line ignored.
CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE mitarbeiter (
                  *
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-00922: missing or invalid option


SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "CONSTRAINT..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "CONSTRAINT..." - rest of line ignored.
SP2-0734: unknown command beginning "CONSTRAINT..." - rest of line ignored.
SQL>


----------



## Marcinek (28. Nov 2011)

Welcher Fehler kommt?

Versuch  mal jedes Statement einzelnt.

[ot]
Meine Probleme haben sich noch nie gelöst, in dem ich einfach 5 Stunden davor gesessen habe und nix gemacht habe  :lol:

Bisschen mehr Eigenintiative und Mitdenken bitte!
[/ot]


----------



## sahra (28. Nov 2011)

danke dass du mir hilfst


```
CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE sall(
	name			VARCHAR2(5) NOT NULL,
	leinwandgoesse	NUMBER(2),
	CONSTRAINT sall_pk PRIMARY KEY(name))
```

also ich habe saal erstellt und einmal habe ich am ende mit semikolon gemacht, hatte iuch diese fehler 
CREATE OR REPLACE TABLE sall(
                  *
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-00922: missing or invalid option


und einmal ohne semikolon und ist dann rausgekommen beim ausführen

SQL> @saal
  5


----------



## sahra (28. Nov 2011)

na ja nur einfach sitze ich nicht. habe schon alles ausprobiert


----------



## Marcinek (28. Nov 2011)

An diesem Statement sehe ich keinen Fehler.

Habe aber auch noch nie was richiges mit Oracle geamcht


----------

